# miniature quilts



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

I am fascinated by these. Anyone ever make one? How did you like the end result? Would you do it again?

I was thinking that I might make a miniature quilt of a texas star that would be like the queen size one my grandma made, Mom gave it to me, so maybe I could give the miniature one to my sister. 


Any comments? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I have almost the complete collection of the Miniature Quilt Magazine. I love them. I have made several and more earmarked to make for next years gifts. Some make up real easy and others can be very intensive depending on what pattern you use.

I really like doing them because sometimes you need something much quicker than a full size quilt. I say "Go for it"!!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

When I first saw these I worried I was crazy. Just looking at them made me dizzy. I was in a booth at a quilt show that was covered with them and I started getting sick and had to leave it.

A few months later I took my DIL to Paducah. That was her first experience seeing them. She had the same response.

I admire anyone that can work on them but they just make me ill to even look at them. I can't imagine trying to make one. My rule is if the fabric is less than 2 inches wide it goes in the trash. I don't sew anything smaller than that.

Good luck with your projects.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

Can you tell me exactly what constitutes a miniature quilt? Is it an exact replica of a full size, only smaller? Are there any size limitations? I've made quilt blocks just to see if I can master the technique and then like them so much that I will quilt them individually and hang them on the wall. Would this be considered a miniature? 

Sorry to be so dense..


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I, too, am fascinated by them. Jo's Little Women Club has intrigued me, but it's a big expensive for me right now - love the Jo Morton fabrics. I've not done a miniature yet, but I will get around to it sooner or later.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Dandish - I had to look up that quilt you referenced and seems to be really neat.

I've never done a miniture quilt. Are they just for throws and wall hangings, or are they big enough to be used?

Angie


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

No, they are small - wall hangings and such. None of the LQS within a reasonable distance around here are participating in the club. I've seen some at quilt shows, and they are really nice. A lot of the Jo Morton fabrics are just delish.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

I had never heard of Little Jo's club, that is something worth looking into.
I found this site, www.qorsite.com or you could google mini quilts. They have one called starry nights that just intrigues me.

If I understand right, the miniature quilts are real quilt blocks just in miniature form. As you can imaging your measuring and cutting have to be spot on because every thing is magnified when made little ( or so they say). I think I want to give it a go. But I'll probably only do it once.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I tried one about 20 years ago. I don't know if it was just because all the pieces were so small, because I have large hands for a woman or just that I was a klutz, lol, but it made me crazy trying to put all those dinky pieces together and get all the seams straight and the points to match! I gave up about halfway through, kept it for a long time thinking I might try again one of these days and finally just gave up and sent it and the remaining pieces with a load to the Goodwill. Don't know if someone got any use out of it, or if they just tossed it, lol. I will NEVER try a miniature agian.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

When I first saw mini's my first thought was that people have got to be crazy to piece something that small! Then last year I got a wild hair and decided to use some of the bits and pieces up that I had laying on the table that I never tossed(hey, I might need that 1" piece if I run out of fabric:hysterical So I whipped some up, didn't follow any rules and it was the first time that I could ever say that I made 3 quilts in one day. I don't know how close I came to making them the way I should(probably not very) but I like the way they turned out. They measure about 6"x7 1/4" and I plan to mat and frame them one of these days.

I've made several small wall hangings and they are a nice change to do also. I'll have to take some pics and post on photobucket.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I love mini's!!! They can be so much fun to do since they are much quicker to finish!

A miniature quilt uses standard quilt blocks, only smaller. I think the blocks have to be smaller than 4-5" when complete. And a mini quilt must look like a full sized quilt when finished, meaning it must have borders, be sandwiched, quilted and bound. When you take a picture of a mini you shouldn't be able to tell that it's not a full sized quilt. I think the overall size must be smaller than 48" or something like that.

I hope to do some more someday soon...


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

busybee2 thanks for the info, you have inspired me. Now I just have to find a pattern for the texas star quilt in miniature.
And, because money it tight, I am going to have to find it for free. No problem, right?


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

AR Transplant said:


> busybee2 thanks for the info, you have inspired me. Now I just have to find a pattern for the texas star quilt in miniature.
> And, because money it tight, I am going to have to find it for free. No problem, right?


I have a pattern for a miniature Lone Star Quilt. It is an 8 pointed star. Is that what you are looking for?? (some blocks have different names so that's why I am asking)


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

Billie in Mo thank you. Yes the lone star quilt is exactly what I have. I looked on the internet for directions, wow. I don't think that this is a project for a first time miniature quilter. I think I will try something with about a jillion less pieces. 
thanks!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

If you found a free pattern on the 'net, can you please post a link? I'd like to tuck it away for future reference.. Thanks.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

wow, those are such an interesting idea! and seem to be a very fun project for a little girl's dolly blanket. I have a million little scraps I just couldn't BEAR to throw away, and now I have something to use them for!


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Oh Boy! Others who love Miniature Quilts! I am just besotted with them! My favorite books on this subject are ..... As I am also a lover of Patriotic quilts I l adore "PATRIOTIC LITTLE QUILTS" by Alice Berg, et al. And another..... " 20 LITTLE LOG CABIN QUILTS", by Gwen Marston. These book has full sized templates easily converted to paper piecing which gives you PERFECT results every time whether you are making small strips or tiny sharp points etc. I would consider this method strongly for any star quilt!

I've made a number of R,W & B log cabins using the Paper Piecing Method from this book and they come out really nice. Very pleasing for someone like me who just can't sew a straight seam under the usual circumstances. sigh...

Another really fun use for these mini quilts is for Doll Quilts. I have a young girl next door and she now has a couple of mini's I made her for her Doll Beds. The magic words for these quilts are "FUN & FAST"! My cup of tea! 

LQ


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

http://www.how-to-quilt.com/patterns/free-quilt-patterns.shtml

this web site has over a hundred quilting patterns. Granted, they are for regular size, I posted earlier the mini size quilt for the starrynight. 

I agree, they are too cute. I have never done any piecing but with your recommendation I will give that a try, sounds like it is exactly what I need.


Thanks, and if I ever get one done that I am proud of I will post a pic.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I just started a miniature quilt called "Stars and Bars". The blocks are 3" and consist of 3, 1"x3" rectangles sewn together and then interspersed with a star appliqued on a 3" square. All set on the diagonal. I am doing them in red, cream and blues. Cream in the center with the same fabric on either side.

I am headed to Colorado at the end of the week for a family reunion/working vacation and wanted to have something for everyone to sign. Have been wanting to do some type of reunion quilt for a long time and this thread sent me looking thru my magazines. Did not want a big quilt and so it looks like I have finally found something suitable. Yay!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This thread has me playing with my Mariner's Compass Star's s/w. I can make the quarter blocks shrink down to 1" which would make a 4 inch total block. I guess from the size of the blocks you are discussing, shrinking these would make a miniature quilt.

Now I may have to try one block worth.

Angie


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

The mini quilts I have seen are very small for wall art.

I think I will do a mini with foundation paper piecing and use some of my stash - you know - pieces that are too small for anything but too big to discard. If I use up the stash, I will be making many minis.

A woman at one of our quilt shops teaches a class in Mariner's Compass - full size as I recall. Her students do foundation paper piecing and get perfect results, even if they are first time quilt makers. It's a very complicated design, though. Those angles are narrow, and need to be precise with sharp points. I saw her demonstration at our state fair. The shop was also doing a simple pinetree block as a make and take.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Garnet - there is a whole thread in this forum about the Mariner's Compass Stars and a link showing how to do them, paper pieced.

I took two classes in paper piecing - and now I love it - it's rather like, paint by numbers. 

Angie


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

This is a great thread. I'm currently working on my 1st Mini quilt and I'm doing all by hand. It mostly uses 2" pieces. The aveage block size is about 4" x 4". The largest block in the book is 6" x 6".

I am using this great book named "American Doll Quilts -- 16 Little Projects That Honor A Tradition" by Kathleen Tracy. The quilt I'm making is a Medallion Quilt (on page 19 if anyone else has the same book) which when finished will be 18 1/2" x 18 1/2" . I have half of the embroidery done and half the rows hand sewn together. Anyways this book gives alittle bit of history for each section. Sections included are Early American (1776-1820), going West (1830-1850), Quilted Comfort (1861-1865), The Gilded Age 91876-1900), America at War & the Twenty (1914-1929), and The Great Depression & America at War Again (1930-1945)

I found that this is a great project for the car or even waiting during doctor appointments. I have everything in small ziploc baggies--including thread, and scissors. my little baggies are then placed in a larger baggie. Once sealed nothing falls out and doesn't get dirty. It is also great for sitting in front TV with this. It's not real heavy like a real big quilt, which is nice when it is hot outside.


A friend of mine makes these too and what she does is take her regular size templates into the library, or copy store and has the pieces downsized to the size that she wants for her Mini's.


I definaitely plan to make more of these cute little quilts. If ever I can post pics, I will post pic of my first quilt when it is done. 


Happy Quilting to all! 
RedHeadedTricia


----------

